# Busters last photo



## akaterri (Mar 9, 2010)

Before moving in with his new family


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome!
"Last Photo"? Catch me up to speed here, but are U giving him away?


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

yea tell us!!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Aww, how pretty.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## akaterri (Mar 9, 2010)

"Busters Last Photo" I had concerns where I am moving too and thought it would be better for all 3 of my bettas if they were to live with a friend of mine...I will see her at work and will be able to visit anytime....I wish I didn't have to give them up...I adore them all and are heartbroken


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww that stinks.  But at least you know they'll be taken care of and you'll be able to see them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to give them up but at least you'll get to see them.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

They're going to a good home!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Aww thats sad hes very pretty I know its hard


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow he caught my eyez really quick..all of his beautifull vibrant colors and he is very big and just so attracting..btw hes georgous!!:-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's too bad about your bettas.  Lovely betta, though!


----------

